#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-15
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> persia: poke?
 * nigelb patiently waits for a few days for a pong.
<persia>  /script=bash {sleep 261600; echo nigelb: what's up?}
<nigelb> A miracle!
<nigelb> persia: Can you find someone for the loco day from #ubuntu-jp?
<persia> Bit off topic for here, but nobody else usually says very much :)
<persia> Sure, although if you're around on Tuesday evening, introducing it at the ubuntu-jp weekly meeting might get a more varied and useful response.
<persia> It's from 13:00 UTC in #ubuntu-jp ( https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting )
 * nigelb calculates
<nigelb> persia: I'll join in :)
<nigelb> English?
<persia> Not everyone at the meeting can read/write English, but the meeting is specifically open to participation in English.
<nigelb> \o/
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-16
<dholbach> good morning!
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-17
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> nigelb, are you planning anything to get people in action for cleansweep this cycle?
<nigelb> dholbach: oh yes, you didn't see my blog post?
<dholbach> the one with the statistics?
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> more to come :)
<dholbach> I wonder if we should ask folks to pick the patch-accepted-* ones and push them into sponsoring
<nigelb> We'd have to make sure it hasn't come into Debian/Ubuntu yet
<dholbach> well, if it's in Ubuntu already, we can just close the bug
<dholbach> in the other case it'd be more about merging/syncing
<nigelb> Yeah
<nigelb> The thing is we'd have to show the different 'opportunies' to help from patch review
<nigelb> One would be to review new patches
<nigelb> the other would be to review the patches that have already been reviewed
<nigelb> like the ones accepted
<dholbach> well
<dholbach> that should be easy
<dholbach> we can feed them into harvest
<nigelb> I was getting there :)
<nigelb> Do you want me to do something regarding that or would you be able to take care of it?
<dholbach> I think bdmurray can easily get lp to spit out a list of bugs that can be fed into LP
<dholbach> we just need to make sure that we add proper explanation to it, so people know what it's about
<dholbach> which bug lists do you think would make sense?
<nigelb> one would be just the patch tahg
<nigelb> and one would be the ones that have been upstreamed
<nigelb> and accepted
<nigelb> and the last woule be ones that need work
<nigelb> (so anyone can help if required)
<dholbach> patch tag but no other of the patch-* tags, right?
<nigelb> Yep
<dholbach> ok, that sounds good to me
<nigelb> If you want to do a call to nail down specific things, I can :)
<dholbach> maybe you could file a bug on harvest-data about that? and subscribe brian-murray?
<nigelb> dholbach: No worries, I'll talk to Brian myself today :)
<dholbach> nigelb, super
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-18
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> bdmurray: ping :)
<nigelb> dholbach: What happened to the plan about putting the packaging guide in an LP project?
<nigelb> (at UDS-M)
<dholbach> nigelb, in -N we'll make it happen
<nigelb> \o/
<dholbach> we're investigating and preparing the discussion right now
<dholbach> to me it looks very doable
<nigelb> Awesome, what format are we using? latex?
<dholbach> that's not 100% decided yet
<dholbach> the strong contender for me is ReStructured text
<nigelb> anything that supports translations easily is +1 I suppose
<dholbach> that's part of it, yes
<nigelb> Ok, I'm all for ReStrured text, its much simpler than latex
<nigelb> at least looks so to contributers :)
<nigelb> Probably more and more like wiki :)
<nigelb> bdmurray: I was wondering if we could run another script that would blindly unsubscribe the linux package, because whatever we do, its popping it :/
<nigelb> s/it/in
<nigelb> and that's a lot of bugs wth linux package
<bdmurray> nigelb: could you give me an example of what's wrong?
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-19
<nigelb> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs?field.subscriber=ubuntu-reviewers&field.tag=patch&field.tags_combinator=ALL
<nigelb> should be empty since we blacklist linux
<nigelb> Also, is it possible to get the unreviewed patches onto harvest?
<bdmurray> nigelb: dinner here - be back in a bit
<nigelb> bdmurray: heh, sure take your time :)
<bdmurray> nigelb: so patches already appear in harvest right?
<bdmurray> nigelb: well I have a fix for the subscription issue at least
<nigelb> bdmurray: hey, had to rush to work
<nigelb> bdmurray: so, re:harvest, it would be nice if we had 'patch-needswork' This patch needs to updated, patch-accepted, these patches have been accepted upstream and can probably be backported
<bdmurray> nigelb: okay
 * nigelb hugs bdmurray 
<nigelb> Thank you!
<bdmurray> nigelb: Thanks for your request. The change will show up soon.
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: Hey, talked to Brian, he said the patches should show up on harvest soon
<nigelb> And I think he's fixed some stuff in the subscription script so that linux package doesn't get subscribed. For real.
<dholbach> super
<nigelb> Yeah, I realized there's like 1500 bugs to review now.
<nigelb> This weekend should be fun planning
<dholbach> it seems like the sponsoring queue is coming to the point of 80 items now: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring-stats/ - but I can imagine that it'll go down very very soon
<dholbach> so if we can get good quality patches into it, that'd be good
<nigelb> dholbach: (sorry, stepped out), once harvest is ready with it, I'll blog announcing it :)
<dholbach> great
<nigelb> dholbach: When is the program being launched? (the sponsor pilot thing)
<dholbach> RSN
<nigelb> Really Soon?
<nigelb> Ah, Real Soon Now.
<nigelb> ok, about 1600 bugs with patches to go
